# Cleaning products



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

Hi

what brand solutions do people use & how many different solutions do you need (I guess one for the back flush, one for descaling...are these seperate products or the same one?!)

is it puly one of the popular brands?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Puly for backflush and citric acid for descaling (better not to have to descale TBH).


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

@DavecUK

thanks.

is it the puly caff coffee machine cleaner for the back flush?

then what citric acid for descaling (what's the brand?) Im gona be using bottled water so will I not need to descale?

also, my nespresso machine needs cleaning so would the citric acid product be ok for this (don't want to pay the £7 for nespresso products & I keep forgetting to order them!)


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Wisey said:


> @DavecUK
> 
> thanks.
> 
> ...


 1. Yes

2. Don't care citric acid is citric acid, it's like worrying about a brand of Paracetamol, or just buying straight Paracetamol BP from the chemist.

3. Don't know, don't care...hope it breaks


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

@DavecUK

1. thanks

2. Ok

3. 🤔


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Mentioning Nespresso to Dave is akin to swearing in church.😓


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Mentioning Nespresso to Dave is akin to swearing in church.😓


 Not at all...it's much, much worse.


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

Are them Cariza ya lets just the same as the puly caff powder just a different brand?


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

Hi....I've bought the puly caff powder & will be using bottled water.

so how often do I need to back flush the machine? & I shouldn't have to descale it If using bottled water?

on the puly caff bottle it says to back flush daily?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Wisey said:


> 1. Hi....I've bought the puly caff powder & will be using bottled water.
> 
> 2. So how often do I need to back flush the machine? & 2.1 I shouldn't have to descale it If using bottled water?
> 
> 3. on the puly caff bottle it says to back flush daily?


 1. Good (my shares in Puly Caff are now worth more).

2. With water only at the end of each day for a home user but see answer to 3 for backflushing with cleaner

2.1 Possibly, possibly not, depends on the composition of the water you are buying

3. Puly caff want to sell puly caff. Heres my rules of thumb....



Busy business flush twice per day (owners of busy business take note and remember to drop and clean those shower screens at the end of each day or more often...please)


Quiet business flush at end of day


Home user solenoid group (ring, E61 or other), flush every 2 or 3 days (weekly if you are really mean or don't make much coffee).


Home user E61 lever group, backflush with cleaner monthly *and essential to remove cam, dry lubricate pins, cam and spindle with Molykote 111 *or similar appropriate product. As I have shares in Molykote I strongly recommend it


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hmmm, thanks for the video Dave.

I've backflushed my E61 Andreja with Puly plenty and never taken the cam out to regrease it. What happens if I don't? Does it just get a bit squeaky in the end?

Must remember to do this in the future.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

NJD1977 said:


> Hmmm, thanks for the video Dave.
> 
> I've backflushed my E61 Andreja with Puly plenty and never taken the cam out to regrease it. What happens if I don't? Does it just get a bit squeaky in the end?
> 
> Must remember to do this in the future.


 It wears the pins and eventually things get notchy, when the pins wear really badly the venting of the group is affected as can be the ability of the lever to fully lift the top group valve. If you have never regreased the E61 lever spindle they usually leak after about 2 -3 years depending on usage of course (where the lever spindle enters the group). The group also feels nicer when it's maintained.

If you ever want to sell it I imagine this post might come back to haunt you


----------



## Wisey (May 17, 2020)

@DavecUK

thanks for the reply, you've lost me a bit on point 3...

i will be using ashbeck water from Tesco. I'll only be making 2-3 coffees a day for probably 3 days a week (won't be making any on working days)

So, cleaning route -

at the end of the day (when Machine has been used) I need to back flush it using water only......

so how often should I use the puly caff stuff (again putting the cap thing in the portafilter & letting it run through the machine).....& how often cleaning the portafilter & shower screen in puly caff?

thanks


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> It wears the pins and eventually things get notchy, when the pins wear really badly the venting of the group is affected as can be the ability of the lever to fully lift the top group valve. If you have never regreased the E61 lever spindle they usually leak after about 2 -3 years depending on usage of course (where the lever spindle enters the group). The group also feels nicer when it's maintained.
> If you ever want to sell it I imagine this post might come back to haunt you


Cheers. Aren't all these bits the replaceable bits anyway though? I've stripped down the whole group before and replaced cams, springs, pins etc. The lack of lube wouldn't actually affect anything non replaceable would it?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

NJD1977 said:


> DavecUK said:
> 
> 
> > It wears the pins and eventually things get notchy, when the pins wear really badly the venting of the group is affected as can be the ability of the lever to fully lift the top group valve. If you have never regreased the E61 lever spindle they usually leak after about 2 -3 years depending on usage of course (where the lever spindle enters the group). The group also feels nicer when it's maintained.
> ...


 No it won't affect anything non replaceable and if that's the way you prefer to use your kit, it's not a problem, it just costs a little more and feels a little worse. It's like removing the case of the machine annually for a maintenance inspection. No one *has* to do it because it's only a matter of cost, everything can potentially be replaced. In fact, it would be fair to say that those who perform an annual inspection of the kit are probably in the minority, the majority help keep the repairers and spare parts resellers in business for the rest of us


----------

